# burmball



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

if you breed a burm to a spider royal could u get a spider burm :lol2:


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

No one knows is the short answer.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

be cool if you could


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Spider is dominant to the normal version of the gene. As far as I know, a spider royal X Burmese python mating would produce 50% spider and 50% non-spider burmballs. 

For what its worth, I'm against producing burmball and other species hybrids.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

paulh said:


> Spider is dominant to the normal version of the gene. As far as I know, a spider royal X Burmese python mating would produce 50% spider and 50% non-spider burmballs.
> 
> For what its worth, I'm against producing burmball and other species hybrids.


 
spider is dominant in royals, but no one knows how it would react with the burms gene, so who knows what you would get from it, i personally have no issues with hybrids as long as they are clearly sold as such, and would be really interested in the outcome if anyone ever successfully managed it


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

:mf_dribble:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

hmm a pied burmball
or pinburmball


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> spider is dominant in royals, but no one knows how it would react with the burms gene, so who knows what you would get from it, i personally have no issues with hybrids as long as they are clearly sold as such, and would be really interested in the outcome if anyone ever successfully managed it


Spider is dominant so acts alone doesn't need any other influance to be expressed so it would work.
What wouldn't necessarily work is if you was to breed a Albino burmese python to a Albino Ball python as the two albino strain maybe differant so wouldn't click.

But a Spider ball python X Burmese python would equal in 50%[1C]Spider burmbal and 50%burmbal.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

gazz said:


> Spider is dominant so acts alone doesn't need any other influance to be expressed so it would work.
> What wouldn't necessarily work is if you was to breed a Albino burmese python to a Albino Ball python as the two albino strain maybe differant so wouldn't click.
> 
> But a Spider ball python X Burmese python would equal in 50%[1C]Spider burmbal and 50%burmbal.


 
but what if the normal patterning gene in the burm if it was a normal burm turned out to be more dominant then the spider gene in the royal, as we know spider gene is dominant over normal royal gene, but does that guarantee it will be stronger over burms normal gene?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> but what if the normal patterning gene in the burm if it was a normal burm turned out to be more dominant then the spider gene in the royal, as we know spider gene is dominant over normal royal gene, but does that guarantee it will be stronger over burms normal gene?


If that was the case i'd expect Burmball pyhon to have a stronger Burmese python influance.But IMO Burmball python have a stronger Ball python influance.So based on that i think the Spider gene will no doutb carry through.

So a Spider burmball python will pretty much be a reduction of black on this.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

kingball said:


> if you breed a burm to a spider royal could u get a spider burm :lol2:


No, you could never get a spider Burm - because the pattern gene *shows* that the animal has genes from _Python regius_ and is not pure _Python bivittattus_.


----------

